# Rescue in Lake Borgne



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Very interesting read... 

A lot of times we all get lax like the captain did in this situation. This came at a good time for me with my "new" to me boat being splashed tomorrow after a topside refit. I'll be sure to have my flares in a location that is quickly accessible from the helm. I have the perfect spot....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

PLB is a must as far as I am concerned!


----------

